# Newbie needs advice



## carriebowe (Dec 7, 2011)

So I am in the process of getting my i-to-i TEFL certificate to be able to teach English in Mexico. I am making a "scouting" trip in March to make CERTAIN this is my calling.
My ultimate goal will be to work in a school/organization to teach English while using my free time to support local Christian missions.

Having said all this - I need help where to start. Because I want to be so specified in my service area (Cancun, MX) - I need some resources to contact regarding teaching, placement, housing, insurance, etc.

ANY advice or guidance will be most appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try Dave's ESL Cafe Dave's ESL Cafe's Web Guide!: Jobs/Latin America/Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Teach English, but forget the rest!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

carriebowe said:


> So I am in the process of getting my i-to-i TEFL certificate to be able to teach English in Mexico. I am making a "scouting" trip in March to make CERTAIN this is my calling.
> My ultimate goal will be to work in a school/organization to teach English while using my free time to support local Christian missions.
> 
> Having said all this - I need help where to start. Because I want to be so specified in my service area (Cancun, MX) - I need some resources to contact regarding teaching, placement, housing, insurance, etc.
> ...


Why have you chosen Cancun as the place you want to live in Mexico? Be aware that resort areas like Cancun are not the best places to look for teaching jobs. I can't say if it is a good place to look for Christian missions to support.


----------

